# Robert Winston on radio 2



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but Robert Winston is on Radio 2 this afternoon talking about fertility. He's not been on yet, and it is 15:10, so I guess it could be anytime in the next 1hr 50mins. In case anyone is interested.....

Pabboo x


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Pabboo,

will try and tune in...  

Dahlia x


----------

